# Pnw Outbackers Spring Rally Poll



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Please pick your First Choice for the Spring rally...*​
April 21-23, Ft. Stevens State Park00.00%April 21-23, Silver Falls State Park00.00%April 21-23, Memaloose State Park00.00%April 21-23, Deschutes River State Recreation Area00.00%April 21-23, LaPine State Park220.00%April 28-30, Ft. Stevens State Park00.00%April 28-30, Silver Falls State Park220.00%April 28-30, Memaloose State Park110.00%April 28-30, Deschutes River State Recreation Area00.00%April 28-30, LaPine State Park00.00%May 5-7, Ft. Stevens State Park00.00%May 5-7, Silver Falls State Park00.00%May 5-7, Memaloose State Park110.00%May 5-7, Deschutes River State Recreation Area110.00%May 5-7, LaPine State Park00.00%May 12-14, Ft. Stevens State Park110.00%May 12-14, Silver Falls State Park00.00%May 12-14, Memaloose State Park00.00%May 12-14, Deschutes River State Recreation Area220.00%May 12-14, LaPine State Park00.00%


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey Campers!

Over the last few days, a lot of suggestions have been made as to Spring Rally time and location. To help us come to some sort of consensus I have put together a little poll with a variety of dates and locations. I picked the four weekends that seem to be most reasonable (at least to me!), as well as the locations that have been tossed around lately (and appear to be suitable for our group).

Please pick your favorite choice. You might also add a reply with second and third choices for time and/or location, as well as any that DO NOT work for you.

I would like to ask that only those Outbackers that realistically hope/plan on attending respond to this survey. We can let this run for about a week or so, and see what emerges. At this time, everything looks pretty wide open, but that will not last long!

Thanks,
Doug

P.S.: Sorry they are all in Oregon. They are what I am familiar with, and I have not heard any specific Washington suggestions.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

Doug,

The only weekend that will not work for us would be May 14 -16th.

Jeff


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Just a bump


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LaPine sound ok, but it is sure a long drive.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Doug FYI I'm not ignoring the poll but doing a mileage check to see if/where we can make it for a weekend. We'll let you know soon.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Bump


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Another bump... 'sigh'

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NOW I know how PDX_Doug increases his postings..

** BUMP **


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

The only location we are familiar with is Fort Stevens from last year. As far as timing the only weekend we can't make it would be May 5-7. Any way you can add an approximate location to each of these places ?


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

BlueWedge,

Check out the Oregon State Parks web site. Great info on the parks, maps, pictures and locations.

Oregon Parks


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

bump...


----------

